# super vinci



## drewclayon (Jan 21, 2014)

OK guys I like the super Vinci it shoulders good but what's the whole deal about the inertia system and it jamming and stuff


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## bryanvernon (Jan 21, 2014)

Jamming? Never had my inertia jam at all...


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

that super vinci is a bad mama jama... coolest part is how easily it breaks down


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jan 21, 2014)

Put at least 2000 rounds through my Vinci and never had a jam.  Maybe 3000.


----------



## CWbandit6 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Inertia system is great. you only have that problem with cheaper made inertia driven guns like the stoegers but that Vinci wont have that problem I can promise you that.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 21, 2014)

CWbandit6 said:


> The Inertia system is great. you only have that problem with cheaper made inertia driven guns like the stoegers but that Vinci wont have that problem I can promise you that.



I shoot a Stoeger.  Jammed once.  I still believe it to be my fault for lack of cleaning.  As I only clean once a year usually- end of season.
Buy Inertia and dont look back I say.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 22, 2014)

drewclayon said:


> OK guys I like the super Vinci it shoulders good but what's the whole deal about the inertia system and it jamming and stuff
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_



I'm curious........where did you get this info about them jamming and stuff.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 22, 2014)

From someone who could'nt afford a Benelli!!! People always trash talk the higher priced guns!


----------



## strutlife (Jan 22, 2014)

My Stoeger has never jammed on duck loads or high brass. Low brass, a different story. Had I took out the recoil reduction, it probly would not have jammed on the low brass. However, I won't be getting rid of it. I plan on using it as my duck hunting gun until I can afford to get a reasonbly priced A400. Until then, I will keep on hammering away with the Stoeger.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 22, 2014)

I hunted with a SBE for 8 years or so.  It jammed regularly.  I'm not sure jammed is the proper term.  The bolt assembly would not fully engage when cycling the second shell, thus causing a misfire, or the dreaded Benelli "click".  I changed the piece of junk factory recoil spring that was a pile of rust to a Sure Cycle.  That fixed the problem for a while, but when it was sub freezing temps I would have the same problem.  Buddy of mine also has a SBE , and it has the same problem 8 out of 10 times, so mine is not an isolated case.  I bought a SX3 in 08 as I was tired of constantly having troubles out of the SBE.  Cycled like a champ until the recoil spring turned into another pile of rust after a hunt on the coast.  I replaced it with a Sure Cycle and everything was good until the spring in the gas piston broke into 5 pieces.  Got that replaced, out of my pocket, and things were well again until this season.  Now I'm having the same problem with my SX3 as I did with the SBE.  Bolt wont fully close.  Of course SRM and Winchester both say they need to see the gun in order to diagnose the problem.  There goes some more money for shipping.  I clean my guns thouroughly and regularly throughout the season and apply a light coat of oil to metal on metal parts.  Seems like the big gun manufacturers could do us all a favor and put stainless recoil springs in guns marketed for waterfowling, as they are inevitably going to get wet.  I think the SBE2's come with a stainless spring now.  Not sure about the others.  So now I'm debating on breaking out the BPS or 870 and saying screw autoloaders as a whole, as I have yet to find one that holds up to the rigors of multiple seasons of fowling.  I have shot inertia and gas over the course of the last 10-12 years, pump guns before that, and have not been 100% satisfied with either autoloader yet.  So Jamanellis, as we affectionately call them, do exist.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 22, 2014)

Darkwing Duck said:


> I hunted with a SBE for 8 years or so.  It jammed regularly.  I'm not sure jammed is the proper term.  The bolt assembly would not fully engage when cycling the second shell, thus causing a misfire, or the dreaded Benelli "click".  I changed the piece of junk factory recoil spring that was a pile of rust to a Sure Cycle.  That fixed the problem for a while, but when it was sub freezing temps I would have the same problem.  Buddy of mine also has a SBE , and it has the same problem 8 out of 10 times, so mine is not an isolated case.  I bought a SX3 in 08 as I was tired of constantly having troubles out of the SBE.  Cycled like a champ until the recoil spring turned into another pile of rust after a hunt on the coast.  I replaced it with a Sure Cycle and everything was good until the spring in the gas piston broke into 5 pieces.  Got that replaced, out of my pocket, and things were well again until this season.  Now I'm having the same problem with my SX3 as I did with the SBE.  Bolt wont fully close.  Of course SRM and Winchester both say they need to see the gun in order to diagnose the problem.  There goes some more money for shipping.  I clean my guns thouroughly and regularly throughout the season and apply a light coat of oil to metal on metal parts.  Seems like the big gun manufacturers could do us all a favor and put stainless recoil springs in guns marketed for waterfowling, as they are inevitably going to get wet.  I think the SBE2's come with a stainless spring now.  Not sure about the others.  So now I'm debating on breaking out the BPS or 870 and saying screw autoloaders as a whole, as I have yet to find one that holds up to the rigors of multiple seasons of fowling.  I have shot inertia and gas over the course of the last 10-12 years, pump guns before that, and have not been 100% satisfied with either autoloader yet.  So Jamanellis, as we affectionately call them, do exist.



How much you want for the sbe.......I will buy it as is.....

And this will make the third one in my arsenal.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 22, 2014)

The proper way to solve any Benelli issue is to sell the Benelli and buy a Beretta. I thought everyone knew that...


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 22, 2014)

andyparm said:


> The proper way to solve any Benelli issue is to sell the Benelli and buy a Beretta. I thought everyone knew that...



Easy now.


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 22, 2014)

I have multiple SBEII's and a Super Vinci.  I have been a die hard Benelli Fan for quite a few years, but I am throwing in the towel...  My Super Vinci regularly misfires in sub freezing temps.  I am hard on my equipment but do take extreme care of my gear.  I average 50+ days during waterfowl season.  I have had my Benelli Super Vinci and SBEII fail for the last time after this past weekend in the ricefields in Arkansas.  It was cold.  They were freshly cleaned and after about 3 hours of shooting the safety froze in the on position.  After taking apart the gun the spring in the bolt was frozen creating the famous "click".  Good luck with Benelli if you chose to go that route.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 22, 2014)

Seriously, I dont hunt as many days as a lot of you.  I must work like 5 whole days a week to make it in life  but I dont clean mine too regularly.  Maybe yall should try this?


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 22, 2014)

Shakey Head said:


> I have multiple SBEII's and a Super Vinci.  I have been a die hard Benelli Fan for quite a few years, but I am throwing in the towel...  My Super Vinci regularly misfires in sub freezing temps.  I am hard on my equipment but do take extreme care of my gear.  I average 50+ days during waterfowl season.  I have had my Benelli Super Vinci and SBEII fail for the last time after this past weekend in the ricefields in Arkansas.  It was cold.  They were freshly cleaned and after about 3 hours of shooting the safety froze in the on position.  After taking apart the gun the spring in the bolt was frozen creating the famous "click".  Good luck with Benelli if you chose to go that route.



What will be your new weapon of choice?


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 22, 2014)

I am glad I read all these comments because I had almost made my mind up to buy a SBE 2. Maybe I'll just stick with my Beretta, and it's only an A300 but it shoots great. Just wanted the 3 1/2 inch capability.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 23, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> How much you want for the sbe.......I will buy it as is.....
> 
> And this will make the third one in my arsenal.



Thanks for the offer.  You are welcome to it if you wanna go get it.  I can send you the coordinates to the lake in North Dakota where it now rests in several fragmented pieces.  But, it sounds like you know how to remedy the problem, so would you care to share that gem?  I would like to get my SX3 functioning as I really love the fit of the gun.  I believe I shoot more accurately with it than any other shotgun I've shouldered.  Any ideas on how to fix it would be helpful.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry to say guns don't freeze!!!

Whatever you clean your gun with might freeze, but it will freeze in every gun not just a Benelli. I've had icicles hanging off my gun and it still work. There is a problem of over cleaning or wearing out parts. I used to clean mine after every hunt until an old timer (who probably shoots 1-3K shells a year) told me to clean the barrel only unless it starts jamming or the season is over!! He was also big on running them basically dry rather than coated down with oil. I've followed his advise and never had a problem.


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a back up Beretta Extrema 2 that fires everytime regardless of the conditions.  I will probably shoot this until a better replacement is found.  I just dont like the feel of my Beretta's over my Benelli's.  Thats why I have stuck it out for so long, but too many hunts my Benelli has failed.  Cost me too many birds.  I cant be having that.  Just like a bad lab, need to "re-home" and start over....

I use a very thin coat of Remington Rem Oil.

The bolt froze shut due to the moisture coming off my dog from the countless retrieves he made picking up drake mallards and pintails.  It was tough conditions but not one other gun in the blind misfired that morning (no other SV, but several SBE2's in the pit) and mine did it multiple times.

This has happened on multiple hunts back to back.


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 23, 2014)

I would like to say it is the operator of the gun, but too many friends I have hunted with have watched the problems my SV is having, and they are now asking why I keep bringing the gun with me.  Its apparent it is not the operator of the gun..


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 23, 2014)

It shoots great on a 85 degree dovefield, but thats about it.


----------



## MarineBow (Jan 23, 2014)

I do not use any of the "gun oil" products of any kind. Fact is they're little more than marketing gimmicks. If you knew the true ingredients you'd see the tiny bottles and cans are more expensive than a quart of the same stuff.
For big jobs like immersing parts I use ATF (Automatic Transmission Fluid). A gallon can be had for the price of a two ounce bottle of the "gun oils". Parts are soaked a day or two then hung to "drip dry", followed by wiping down with paper towels.
For smaller jobs and after use touch-up I use plain old grocery store MINERAL OIL. Use it for all machine lubrication as well.  
For penetration needs nothing can beat KROIL. It aint cheap but it's worth every penny.
Oil on a gun surface such as barrel or action should be THIN. If you can feel it wipe her down again. Such a thin coat will seldom present a problem in the coldest temps. To prevent rust - let the gun warm to room temperature. This cannot be over stated. Wipe it down with a THIN coating of any quality oil (mineral oil is my choice) and only then, put it away but not in a case, sock or holster.
I know this Sounds crazy but that's because all of the marketing for the off the shelf stuff works and makes you think you have to have some high dollar stuff. I know this works I used it in Norway when it was -20* F and mil issue lube froze up and looked like mayo in rifles.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 23, 2014)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Thanks for the offer.  You are welcome to it if you wanna go get it.  I can send you the coordinates to the lake in North Dakota where it now rests in several fragmented pieces.  But, it sounds like you know how to remedy the problem, so would you care to share that gem?  I would like to get my SX3 functioning as I really love the fit of the gun.  I believe I shoot more accurately with it than any other shotgun I've shouldered.  Any ideas on how to fix it would be helpful.



Man.....that's a shame.....

Get on the phone with Benelli.....be humble.....be honest....tell them the issues that u are having.....you will have to pay shipping.....if u play nice.....the odds are in your favor that you will not have to pay for the fix......

I have 2 sbe....my camo gun developed a problem after about 50 rounds......it would not eject the second fired shell.....sent it back....I paid shipping out there....they fixed it and sent it back at no charge.....

Around four years ago I called Benelli up and wanted to get both my guns updated with the newer plugs...springs....magazine caps......etc....I was prepared to purchase the updates and for them to send the items to me......the guy asked me how long I could be without the two guns......it was right before turkey season and I told him I had a gun I could make do with.....he said box em up and send em out and that he would take care of it......so I did....around six week a later I got em back with all the updates installed....and both clean as a whistle.....all it cost me was the shipping out there....

Now that my brothers is why I am a Benelli owner and will shoot nothing but a Benelli......

There is a reason that your benelli's are not functioning properly.....it's up to you to choose weather or not you want to get the company involved to make the necessary repairs...

Although we are talking about a piece of equipment with moving parts....sometimes there will be problems and malfunctions......

I bet you ford and cheve lovers have had problems and malfunctions along the way........I know I have.

Like I said in a post.....maybe in this thread.....this is an opinionated topic.....I don't shoot what he shoots.....and don't want to.....no matter the brand....I choose to shoot my guns.....

They all have there pros and cons.....but like the man said earlier in this thread.......

If it fits.....if you like it.....if it's in your budget.....BUY IT....PLAIN AND SIMPLE......my .02.

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 23, 2014)

So far with three Benelli's I haven't had a problem, knock on wood!! 

I actually shouldered every gun in the store before I even thought about a Benelli (sticker shock!!) but once I did I knew I had found a match!!

The SBEII is about 7yrs old. The M2 has two seasons. And the 20ga Ultralite is going on 5yrs now.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 23, 2014)

Mark K said:


> Sorry to say guns don't freeze!!!
> 
> Whatever you clean your gun with might freeze, but it will freeze in every gun not just a Benelli. I've had icicles hanging off my gun and it still work. There is a problem of over cleaning or wearing out parts. I used to clean mine after every hunt until an old timer (who probably shoots 1-3K shells a year) told me to clean the barrel only unless it starts jamming or the season is over!! He was also big on running them basically dry rather than coated down with oil. I've followed his advise and never had a problem.



Great point right here now......

Birchwood Casey BARRICADE......formally known as SHEATH.......this is by far my lubricant / rust preventative product of choice.....this product will not freeze or gum up.....

Great product for hunting the salt.


----------



## hotrodford (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't have a Super Vinci, but got a regular 3" Vinci that I've had now for prolly 6 yrs. or so ( not sure but they weren't out long before I had to have one). I'd shot a Remington 1100 for prolly 10 yrs. prior with never a complaint. At least until I bought the Vinci. I couldn't believe the recoil reduction AND the lighter weight of the Vinci. Once I shimmed the stock to suit me I wouldn't shoot anything less. And I've shot every kind of lead and steel through it you can think of. The ONLY time the Vinci has ever failed to cycle was my fault. It's happened a couple times duck hunting when things were happening really fast and I didn't have the gun mounted properly. The instructions tell you it has to be firmly mounted against your shoulder for the action to function properly. And really you shouldn't be shooting any other way. The Stoegers use the inertia system also but the recoil is WAY worse then the Vinci's. I know because I bought my wife a Stoeger a couple years back and it's brutal with 3" goose/turkey loads. I'm scared to let her shoot my Vinci cause she'll want one too!


----------



## Shakey Head (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you for the positive advice on my Benelli's.  I love the guns, just frustrated at the moment.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 24, 2014)

Shakey Head said:


> Thank you for the positive advice on my Benelli's.  I love the guns, just frustrated at the moment.



Box it up and send it back for the fix my man......

They will make it right......

Good luck.


----------



## con50582 (Jan 24, 2014)

If I had the money I would put it in my stable.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 24, 2014)

O/u have a lot less to worry about! Haha loving my beretta 686


----------

